# Blean ROC outpost, Kent, sort of!



## tank2020 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blean ROC outpost, Kent, May 2011*

Hello

I was doing a bit of map exploring, and found the Blean ROC outpost.

Then I noticed the strange markings all around the out post. does any one have an idea of what they are, the only thing I can think of is somesort of tree planting or something historically buried.

Any info greatly received.

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=51.315767,1.007084&num=1&t=h&sll=51.315537,1.006971&sspn=0.002635,0.006179&ie=UTF8&ll=51.315834,1.007277&spn=0.003829,0.00825&z=17


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 8, 2011)

Given that its that part of the world, my money would be on that being an orchard being planted or coppiced. This would not be untypical of the Kent ROCs, (Eythorne and Barham are both in the middle of wheat and corn fields from memory, for example). Would be interesting to see what others thought though.
GDZ


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Mar 8, 2011)

OH NOES! CROP CIRCLES!


----------



## gushysfella (Mar 19, 2011)

godzillas right. put your long and lat into wheres my path and look at the older maps. the poistion of the roc site is in the middle of a large wood where as now it's an open space with two smaller woods ether side.

http://wtp2.appspot.com/wheresthepath.htm


----------



## swanseamale47 (Mar 19, 2011)

Flyboy said:


> OH NOES! CROP CIRCLES!



Aliens.......
Runs screaming for tinfoil hat


----------



## tank2020 (Jun 1, 2011)

Had a wonder up to the outpost, fantastic views over Seasalter, Faversham, to the Isle of Sheppey, Sheppey always looks a lot better at a distance. See below a few pics of the outpost, although they all look the same, just the locations change.
I didnt wonder down the ladder as I understand the Woodland Trust are using the site as a bat home, and all the gubbins are well gone. 

In regard to the patterns reffered to at the start of the post, it seems they are patterns from the planting of shrubs by the Woodland trust. No aliens 

































Some piccies of the view from up there.Can only imagine the sights seen by the guys who used to sit up there days on end.


----------

